# What year is my Shelby Airflow Traveler



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2011)

Attached are a few pics of my new find. This Shelby (ser# NO.53 220327) Airflow Traveler as I was told by the seller is a 1932-1940 model. Is there a sure way to tell the year? " NO.53 "....does that indicate the year?
I can not find another bike like this one anywhere in the vast array of search avenues on the web to compare to. 
Is this a rare find?
I'm not familar with the "bullet" style rear hub. Is this exclusive to a year range?
I figured the unique chainguard would help but, it hasn't. I can't find another like it anywhere.

Thanks for all responses in advance.

JD


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Girl's Shelby*

I believe yours is a '53. Here is a pic of my '54 girl's bike. The rims/tires have been replaced with newer ones but otherwise I believe it to be correct. BTW I believe your chainring IS correct for this year. This bike is for sale locally for $375 w/saddlebags. v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx Shawn, 
I was wondering when someone with the same bike would pipe up. I knew this couldn't have been the only one....caching right???
What I did read was that the NO.53 prefix of the serial on the crank housing was the year. Does yours have a NO.54?

I have an earlier thread asking about dating using the chainguard, and it was suggested that my guard and crankring is/may not be original. Seeing your picture of your 54 helps settle that. 
The chainguard is quite similar to the Columbia's as mentioned by the post response.

I do not know a lot about these bikes and trying to cram all I can in this little noggin as I can. So many variables.
But that's what's great about this site.

I was wondering about the fender light....is this a Delta or exclusive to Shelby?

I need one complete and ready to light up, any ideas?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2011)

JD,
    I believe the light is specific to the Shelby. I don't think these are real easy to find and if you do you may pay as much for it as you did your bike! There were several styles of these lights used and the earlier ones were similar but had "Shelby" embossed on the side. Your chainguard does appear to be off of a Westfield built bike e.g. Columbia. I checked mine and it is a '53--Ser # 53-205878--I had a boys that was a '54 and got them mixed up! v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 28, 2011)

Is your chainguard the original for your Shelby or also a replacement Colombia as is mine?
I'd be interested to see what was available or OEM for my / yours Shelby.
But, your sure the Crankring is correct?

This is not to be a full restoration bike, as we want to just enjoy on the boardwalk. This Shelby needs some cleaning but, a head turner for sure in it's current condition. It's a bit heavy and may be a chore to pedal for my wife but, at least we have no hills...lol

I figured the light assy would be a bit pricey. Original functioning ready to bolt on may be worth the expense.

Yours looks great by the way!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Based on my research the chainring is correct and my chainguard is original. I don't have access to my Shelby book right now but I believe this is about the time Shelby was acquired by AMF and things like the chainring were changed. As far as riding goes my daughter(14)  rides both her '48 Columbia and a '55 Phantom with no problem. v/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Mar 28, 2011)

What do think is the best research book out there?
I saw a copy of the "Evolution of the Bike" not sure which version as I have seen listing for at least 2. Planing on heading to Barnes & Noble or Amazon to see what they have.

Your advice on the litature would be helpfull.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 28, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> Based on my research the chainring is correct and my chainguard is original. I don't have access to my Shelby book right now but I believe this is about the time Shelby was acquired by AMF and things like the chainring were changed. As far as riding goes my daughter(14)  rides both her '48 Columbia and a '55 Phantom with no problem. v/r Shawn




I have researched the AMF therory and from what I summise, the AMF buyout was about the time my bike was manufactured. However the front badge indicates Shelby Ohio not Little Rock Ark. 
Not that this is so critical but, it would be great to know that all parts on my bilke are correct to the assembly line production....it's all about the resale value right? Even though I purchased for my better half to ride along side my head turning Ross. I have attached the front badge pic.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2011)

I had a moment to look in the Shelby book. It says Shelby was first sold in 1953 to Gamble's Dept. stores, one of their larger customers. But they soon sold Shelby to AMF later that year. I'd say it's likely they built up the rest of their frames on hand into 54. But there were obviously a good stock of chainguards and chainrings that were used on other AMF bikes like Roadmasters for a few years. AMF continued to produce Shelby badged bikes with AMF frames until 1962.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe the Shelby book is a John Pollizzi product --just do a Google search and you should find it. I looked in the 'book' section here on the CABE and didn't see where Scott carried it but you might shoot him an email to check. There are two volumes of 'Evolution' and Scott does list the second volume on this site. I find the Shelby specific book to be more useful as it has copies--sometimes very poor ones--of the original ads. The Evolution books mostly have pics of privately owned bikes but is a good overall classic bike reference set to have. v/r Shawn


----------

